# Giochi di calcio manageriali



## Fabriman94 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Visto che ho deciso quest'anno di non giocare a Fifa, mi butto su questo nuovo genere di giochi calcistici. Provai l'estate scorsa Football Manager 2013, ma non mi fece impazzire. Potreste consigliarmi qualcosa di buono, gratuito o a pagamento che sia?


----------



## Ale (20 Gennaio 2014)

fm14


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Gennaio 2014)

Giochi di calcio manageriali=FM, stiamo nel campo del religioso, non c'è neanche da domandare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Gennaio 2014)

Football Manager 14


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Qualcuno ha mai provato FX Calcio ?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Gennaio 2014)

L'alternativa è Fifa Manager. Io ci giocavo tipo 5 anni fa e non era male


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Giochi di calcio manageriali=FM, stiamo nel campo del religioso, non c'è neanche da domandare.



Quoto in pieno.

Se non ti è piaciuto è probabilmente perché ti ci sei buttato da solo per la prima volta senza che nessuno ti spiegasse nulla. E' un gioco molto completo e profondo e per godertelo in pieno forse hai bisogno di qualcuno che ti aiuti, potresti riprovarci e fare una tpoic qui e riceveresti molti consigli probabilmente.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> Quoto in pieno.
> 
> Se non ti è piaciuto è probabilmente perché ti ci sei buttato da solo per la prima volta senza che nessuno ti spiegasse nulla. E' un gioco molto completo e profondo e per godertelo in pieno forse hai bisogno di qualcuno che ti aiuti, potresti riprovarci e fare una tpoic qui e riceveresti molti consigli probabilmente.



Il topic già c'è mi pare. Comunque c'è da dire che pur giocandoci quasi zero fm dell'anno scorso non mi sembrava il migliore mai uscito.


----------



## Jino (21 Gennaio 2014)

Io conosco solamente FM di degno  Però non ci gioco da due edizioni praticamente, quella dello scorso anno l'ho provata da mio fratello ed è uno scempio, quest'anno non l'ho provato ma mi dice che è bello.


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io conosco solamente FM di degno  Però non ci gioco da due edizioni praticamente, *quella dello scorso anno l'ho provata da mio fratello ed è uno scempio*, quest'anno non l'ho provato ma mi dice che è bello.


Allora non sono l'unico a pensarlo


----------



## vota DC (21 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Provai l'estate scorsa Football Manager 2013, ma non mi fece impazzire.



Lurkando nei forum sembra che il 2013 con tutte le patch sia a parimerito con il 2012 il migliore. Il 2014 sembra invece che sia robaccia, giochi alla Zeman e prendi zero gol, giochi con il catenaccio e ne prendi dieci ma magari segni di più, usi lo stesso schema e la partita cambia da 0-5 a 5-0. Però si dice che ci siano le partite maledette e benedette: non sempre il risultato viene dalla casualità, a volte una partita deve essere per forza persa o per forza vinta, lo decide il match engine in anticipo. Con le ultime patch un classico è il rimontone del nemico sotto di due gol che negli ultimi venti minuti ne fa tre con tre tiri mentre i tuoi (anche con Messi) si bloccano davanti alla porta vuota.
Fuori dalla partita invece sembra sia fighissimo con conferenze stampa e dialoghi allenatore-giocatore realistici.
Altra pecca è che nelle primissime versioni il match engine non è così malvagio ma il mercato è buggato, nelle ultime patch il mercato funziona e il match engine no.
A marzo forse aggiustano qualcosa e smettono di patchare, però nell'ultimissima patch il match engine non è stato toccato, quindi è improbabile.


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2014)

Io gioco ancora al 2012 e ritengo che sia eccellente, ho anche il 2014 ma continuo a preferirgli il 2012.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> Io gioco ancora al 2012 e ritengo che sia eccellente, ho anche il 2014 ma continuo a preferirgli il 2012.


dici bene, anche secondo me il 2012 spacca


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Gennaio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Però si dice che ci siano le partite maledette e benedette: non sempre il risultato viene dalla casualità, a volte una partita deve essere per forza persa o per forza vinta, lo decide il match engine in anticipo. Con le ultime patch un classico è il rimontone del nemico sotto di due gol che negli ultimi venti minuti ne fa tre con tre tiri mentre i tuoi (anche con Messi) si bloccano davanti alla porta vuota.



Quindi è come l'online di FIFA.


----------

